# Potter's Manor recon trip



## spacemutt (Apr 12, 2011)

Seeing as the sun was shining I thought I'd go for a drive in the countryside to have a look for the legend of Potter's Manor. A bit of driving up and down, and skulking in the woods later, and I found it! It was getting late in the day, so only had a look about the outside of the house, and on to the stables and greenhouses. But, I will go back and venture inside soon, this time armed with torches and tripod.

It's a fabulous place. It makes me wish I had £2,00,000 to buy it.. And a further £2,000,000 to repair it..:err: I hope if finds a sympathetic buyer, and not someone who will tear it down and build a couple of houses to make a quick buck. 






First view of the house.










Looking sad.





Old flame thrower.





One of the outbuildings.





One of the kilns.










This was a gem for me. Dated 21st August, 1963. Still sealed and unopened. 





Paint, stacked, waiting to be used. 





Where the domed sky-light was. 





One of the painting, left outside to rot. 





Second kiln. 










Remains of the banister.





Sketches left in the mud. 





Paper was dated 1965.





Hmm.





Petrol pump.





Glasshouse.





Wires that would have held vines. 





One of the gardener's buildings.




















Potted plants, forgotten, at Potter's Manor.


----------



## rectory-rat (Apr 13, 2011)

Great set of shots there, I want to go more than ever now....
Nice to see some exteriors as well as the inside things...
I know what I'll be doing if I win the lottery!!! 

-RR


----------



## King Al (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice one spacemutt, you've caught quite a few bits i haven't seen before, like the petrol pump and the flame thrower


----------



## Vertex (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah nice. Remember doing this last year and the extent to which it's deteriorated is incredible. Nice report


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought that I had seen it all but not the petrol pump and I am sad to see the skylight open to the elements again.


----------



## kaboom (Apr 13, 2011)

nice one Spacemutt ya have answered my question by stickin the report up. 
great shots and most people i know dont even know about the stables, green houses and the pump


----------



## Bad wolf (Apr 14, 2011)

*Nice one!*

Thanks for sharing these pictures of this lovley old house.And yes it would be as shame for a developer to tare it down. sadly this is its probable fate.


----------



## smiler (Apr 14, 2011)

Well Done Spacemutt,
Good report and great pics, I so hope you do go back with a torch so you can explore more of the inside of the building safely and post your follow up report and pics on the forum, Good Luck and many thanks for sharing.


----------



## spacemutt (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm planning a trip back next week, with my cousin and her friend. They are both doing a photography course at college and want to get some shots here. I'm hoping the floors are still solid, as I'm not the lightest of explorers....


----------



## spacemutt (Apr 22, 2011)

I went back yesterday, had a poke about inside. I didn't get into all of the inside, as parts were cut off by soggy floors that I didn't fancy crossing (the drop down into the cellar looked like it would sting a bit..). But, I found what would have been a way into that side of the house but we didn't have time, so might do another trip back.










Not sure I like the effect, but it is my first time playing with highlights/shadows. 









One of the paintings.









One of the orchid paintings. 









What's left of the staircase.




Shoes.









Pottery remains. I didn't go further into this room as the floor looked a bit soft. 




Books.


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 22, 2011)

The staircase is simply awful now..why do things like that?


----------



## lost (Apr 23, 2011)

It's a shame to see it so trashed, I wish I'd made the effort to see it when it was first explored.
The trashing tied in quite nicely with the proliferation of Potters reports on various forums.


----------



## smiler (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice One SP, 
Thanks for the follow up pics, I enjoyed them, once again, my thanks for sharing


----------



## spacemutt (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't think the manor will be saved. I have seen an advert for the house and it's land, stating that planning permission has been granted to demolish the house and build a new one.


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 23, 2011)

spacemutt said:


> I don't think the manor will be saved. I have seen an advert for the house and it's land, stating that planning permission has been granted to demolish the house and build a new one.



The owner is actually between a rock and a hard place..he wants to save the house to renovate it,but it needs extensive underpinning as it is "moving" so to speak..the cost of underpinning is the factor that the owner is stuck on at present.


----------



## RichardH (Apr 23, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> The owner is actually between a rock and a hard place..he wants to save the house to renovate it,but it needs extensive underpinning as it is "moving" so to speak..the cost of underpinning is the factor that the owner is stuck on at present.



That's hopeful. If he wants to safe the building but cannot due to ancillary costs, there's a pretty strong chance that the house that goes up in its place will be very sympathetic to its predecessor.


----------



## glass (Apr 23, 2011)

poor house , fab pics

does anyone know why it was left, tried to find info on the net but found nothing.


----------



## spacemutt (Apr 24, 2011)

Has it recently been bought then? I've seen adverts for it for £2.5 million, and just under £2 million.


----------



## susanmackem (Apr 24, 2011)

amazing pics, would love to visit there


----------



## old git (Apr 24, 2011)

*Potters Manor*

Well done for these garden shots.Only saying today that no one ever takes these and here they are.
Did you spot the fountain , the water tank and the pool and changing room too?
Is the electric still buzzing in the shed at the back of the house?


----------



## spacemutt (Apr 25, 2011)

I got a lovely shot of the pool, with the house in the background... but.. the camera focused on the wrong bit and the house was too fuzzy.  Oh well. 

Yes, the strange sub-station was still buzzing away. :err:


----------



## spacemutt (Apr 25, 2011)

Never spotted the pool though!


----------



## DJ-Jamster (Apr 28, 2011)

I do hope it doesn't get demolished, although sadly it's starting to look like it's getting beyond saving!

You'll soon know the pool when you hear a plop


----------

